# IBS and Sex



## fldee (Oct 18, 2015)

I know a lot of people here mention that they get frontal abdominal pain during/after sex, but does anyone get back pain during? I get really bad gas pains in my lower back and sides and whenever I haven't gone in a couple days or feel bloated I get bad bad back pain that feels like gas and only at a certain depth (I'm female). Could this be because of sensitive intestines and the closeness of everything in there? I've had a vaginal ultrasound and showed no cysts and am on birth control, so I'm skeptical of it being gyn related. I've just never seen anyone report back cramping pain during sex, it's usually in the front.


----------



## dlqc (May 17, 2018)

Sorry I cannot answer your question. For me there is some correlation between the severity of the symptom and sex. After I have sex, my constipation/incomplete evacuation becomes more serious in the next few days. Whenever I do not have sex for some time, my symptoms become much less bothering. Some said it is a curse on me, and I need to abandon sex for a while and have myself refreshed by the holy spirit. I never tried, because I just cannot live with no sex.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

maybe the holy spirit is just gas in us for the right experience. I love that mentality. More sex and sexual release is not a bad thing.


----------



## SilverTiger (Dec 29, 2015)

My relationship is deteriorating because sex has become such a burden for me. I used to be a very sexual person - now I can't imagine anything worse. I am never in the mood - I always feel anxious and uncomfortable due to IBS. Aside from sex, bloating has made me incredibly self conscious and the illness in general has made me depressed and anxious. My boyfriend is kind but does not understand and his patience is wearing thin. Any tips?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I feel like I wrote that, silver. It's a huge burden now as I'm never in the mood. It physically is not comfortable. Tips needed indeed. I get it's not "fair" but why should we suffer so they can get off?


----------



## doggo (Dec 8, 2017)




----------

